# Bristol Persian Rescue



## Lexxeh (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi everyone 

i was wondering if anyone knew if the Bristol Persian Rescue still operate?
I have been after 2 persians for some time, but i cant seem to find any updated info on their website 

Thanks in advance 

Lexxeh


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

There's always gorgeous Moo Moo....not a persian, but long haired and very beautiful!


----------



## Lexxeh (Sep 18, 2012)

forgive me but whats a moo moo? lol


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Lexxeh said:


> forgive me but whats a moo moo? lol


Moo Moo is a gorgeous cat looking for a new home on this forum......have a look at the other threads in the rescue & adoption forum


----------



## Lexxeh (Sep 18, 2012)

Your moo moo looks absolutely lush but I'm no where near Blackpool :'( other wise I'd have moo in a heart beat


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Lexxeh said:


> Your moo moo looks absolutely lush but I'm no where near Blackpool :'( other wise I'd have moo in a heart beat


Oh she's not my Moo Moo - she belongs to a different forum member! I'm pretty sure that he owner would be willing to consider a home further afield if it was suitable!!...........


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Lexxeh said:


> Your moo moo looks absolutely lush but I'm no where near Blackpool :'( other wise I'd have moo in a heart beat


I'm more than happy for moo moo to travel to the right home  she's never been far in the car but when she does go in the car, she travels well, just settles down quietly and doesn't get upset


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

Last newsletter seems to be April 12. I think you have to approach them.
[email protected]

Persian fluff and feathers said it was closing down in Sept, 12. They would be desperate to rehome, if still open.
[email protected]

Is Rushden persian rescue no good? You can view their stock from their thread in rescue and rehome. What counties are close to you? I'm in Oz.


----------



## Lexxeh (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm in the UK but in the south west, I know some rescues don't rehome too far from where they are based  I'm a total cat fan so I don't mind if kitteh is a full Persian or not I just got a soft spot for them lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

Have you actually tried the email addresses and checked if these places are close to you? Or used the email to contact isobel at Bristol Persian Rescue?

Telling me Bristol and SW England isn't that helpful, when I don't know which counties surround you. I know Cornwall is SW but don't believe Bristol is in Cornwall Yes I could google a map of Britain and find the counties, but as you presumably know, it would be nice if you shared, given I am hunting cats on the internet for you, IN AUSTRALIA, as you are apparently incapable. I don't mind, if it saves a cat, but I'd appreciate it if you were a little more helpful. I know some counties are northern, know some are southern, or eastern, but I don't know the immediate and close counties to Bristol, or the county Bristol
is in. I asked a clear question, in order to do something for you, on the other side of the world and you answer SW Britain. I can't immediately place some counties. I'd appreciate less of the lol and more rational info.


----------



## Lexxeh (Sep 18, 2012)

Househens, I am sorry if I upset u, I miss read counties as countries hence why I put in UK sw England, I have also searched local rescues in my area namely Somerset, Devon and Cornwall , I have emailed Isobel no avail as yet and because their website hasn't been updated since April, that is why I posted my question on here, no biggie


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Hiya

The website below links to ped specific rescues. 
Cat Breeds Rescue Centres and Pedigree Cats for Adoption

I am a Persian fan too Bibi (in my pic) came from Cats Protection, if you contact your local branch they will keep an eye out for you if one comes in. Bibi came from a branch some distance from me, but the home check was done by the local branch.

The Blue Cross and RSPCA both have the facility to search by breed on their websites too.

I hope you find a good match for you.... Although Moo Moo has been looking for a while


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Lexxeh said:


> I'm in the UK but in the south west, I know some rescues don't rehome too far from where they are based  I'm a total cat fan so I don't mind if kitteh is a full Persian or not I just got a soft spot for them lol


Hiya Lexxeh,

If it is persian or exotic/ish breeds your looking for definately try Kelly Joy at animal life line uk, check her poatings out in this section for her full web address. Kelly works with all different organisations and shes possibly in the best place to give you some info on rescues near to where you live or if anyone would be okay with out if area after checks.

Also RCT Friends of the animals, (based in south wales) i think also look after cats and i think they foster down bristol way - perhaps try those, again after checks, they may be ok with re-homing your way.

Def check out Kelly Joy as a point as i know she has a lot of dealings with Patsy at rushden persian rescue.

And of course moo moo  have you registered with anyone to say your looking to provide a home

Good luck and keep us posted

Clare  x

Ps -

Here's pastys at rushden

http://www.rushdenpersianrescue.co.uk/

heres a link for Kelly Joy - she may be busy, but she will get back you asap x

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/261622-urgent-help-needed-many-cats-kittens.html


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi I don't know if Bristol Persian rescue are still operating, but as others have said its best to phone them and find out If they don't have anything you are interested in adopting def try Patsy at Rushden Persian Rescue you are best to call her as she doesn't always get time to update her site quick, she has always got Persians looking for homes so I am sure you will find one you like, Patsy is usually ok letting people adopt further a field if we can find people to home check in the area needed and the person who wants to adopt can travel to get the cat


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Chapelhouse Persian Rescue Index - Chapelhouse Persian Rescue these are in Worcester so not too far from Bristol


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Isabel & Keith Davenport have set up a Persian Rescue center at their home in Bristol. It can accomodate up to 8 cats and is usually full.

Persian Rescue - Bristol
If you are interested in taking in a rescued Persian Cat to complete your family, or you can no longer look after your cat, then look no further, call Isabel and keith on 01454 250548 for more details.

At Persian Rescue we treat every enquiry sympathetically and in complete confidence, if you feel we can help please don't hesitate to call us on 01454 250548 at Persian Rescue.


----------

